# Democrats causing gun crime Chicago, #59...felon on felony bond for illegal gun, shoots



## 2aguy (Dec 16, 2021)

The democrat party keeps releasing violent criminals...over and over again.....then, they use the shootings by these criminals they released as an excuse to go after the guns of law abiding people...

*Prosecutors on Wednesday said a convicted felon shot and killed a man who was riding in a car with the gunman’s ex-girlfriend in October. The accused man, Davion Fountain, 22, was on bond for a pending charge of being a felon in possession of a firearm at the time of the murder.

He is the 59th person accused of killing, trying to kill, or shooting someone in Chicago this year while awaiting trial for a felony. A total of 91 victims are involved in those crimes.*












						#59: Convicted felon shot and killed another man while on bond for being a felon in possession of a firearm, prosecutors say
					

Prosecutors on Wednesday said a convicted felon shot and killed a man who was riding in a car with the gunman's ex-girlfriend in October. And the accused man was on bail for a felony gun charge at the time.




					cwbchicago.com
				




The judge is a democrat...






						David Navarro
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2021)

2aguy said:


> The democrat party keeps releasing violent criminals...over and over again.....then, they use the shootings by these criminals they released as an excuse to go after the guns of law abiding people...


Working as intended.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

Name me a Republican-led city, state, or county that doesn't bond out felons.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 16, 2021)

Nobody is going after the guns of law-abiding people.

Give me an example where a responsible gun owner had their gun taken by the guberment.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody is going after the guns of law-abiding people.


Everyone who supports red flag laws wants to take guns from the law abiding.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

Still waiting for a Republican-led city that doesn't allow felons to bond out...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Everyone who supports red flag laws wants to take guns from the law abiding.


Yes, every member of the nuthouse needs their own firearm to carry for protection.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 16, 2021)

2aguy said:


> The democrat party keeps releasing violent criminals...over and over again.....then, they use the shootings by these criminals they released as an excuse to go after the guns of law abiding people...
> 
> *Prosecutors on Wednesday said a convicted felon shot and killed a man who was riding in a car with the gunman’s ex-girlfriend in October. The accused man, Davion Fountain, 22, was on bond for a pending charge of being a felon in possession of a firearm at the time of the murder.
> 
> ...


Not the party, but possibly some activist judges, though have seen this on both sides on occasion.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 16, 2021)

Moonglow (I hate to admit agreement with Moonglow on anything) is right, all states and local jurisdictions allow for bond in criminal cases, but, in the case of "violent" criminals with long rap sheets, I believe that the bond should be sufficient to inhibit their ability to come up with the 10% needed for the bail bondsman/person to pony up the rest, after all if it is simply reasonable to believe that such an individual will go on committing crimes after being bailed out, then he/she/it should be limited in their ability to actually get out.
Also, Otis Mayfield is also correct, the government hasn't taken the firearms away from law abiding citizens....."yet."  They are trying to chip away at our right to bear arms though, that's why they don't mind the carnage in the big cities to go on.  They figure that if the public gets sick of hearing the violent crime statistics, the public will eventually give in and say, "get rid of all guns."
Once the public is disarmed, out will go the Constitution and in will come the draconian laws.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> Moonglow (I hate to admit agreement with Moonglow on anything) is right, all states and local jurisdictions allow for bond in criminal cases, but, in the case of "violent" criminals with long rap sheets, I believe that the bond should be sufficient to inhibit their ability to come up with the 10% needed for the bail bondsman/person to pony up the rest, after all if it is simply reasonable to believe that such an individual will go on committing crimes after being bailed out, then he/she/it should be limited in their ability to actually get out.
> Also, Otis Mayfield is also correct, the government hasn't taken the firearms away from law abiding citizens....."yet."  They are trying to chip away at our right to bear arms though, that's why they don't mind the carnage in the big cities to go on.  They figure that if the public gets sick of hearing the violent crime statistics, the public will eventually give in and say, "get rid of all guns."
> Once the public is disarmed, out will go the Constitution and in will come the draconian laws.


Today there are more gun-carrying freedoms than we had in the 1980's.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Today there are more gun-carrying freedoms than we had in the 1980's.


Yep, I hate to admit it but you are right and it took a lot of effort to get past the old Jim Crow laws that the dems put on the books. Of course they were carried over as a form of control over the citizenry by politicians on both sides.....Politicians fear a armed citizenry.

Heck, in NC you still have to get permission to buy a handgun in the form of a pistol purchase permit from the county sheriff’s office of the county in which purchaser resides and show cause why you need a handgun.....That one is a direct holdover from the Jim Crow era.

As to the whole Chicago thing.....Well that's more of a, "yeah, water is still wet" type of thing. Dems are always going to blame others/something else for the mess that they created.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Yep, I hate to admit it but you are right and it took a lot of effort to get past the old Jim Crow laws that the dems put on the books. Of course they were carried over as a form of control over the citizenry by politicians on both sides.....Politicians fear a armed citizenry.
> 
> Heck, in NC you still have to get permission to buy a handgun in the form of a pistol purchase permit from the county sheriff’s office of the county in which purchaser resides and show cause why you need a handgun.....That one is a direct holdover from the Jim Crow era.
> 
> As to the whole Chicago thing.....Well that's more of a, "yeah, water is still wet" type of thing. Dems are always going to blame others/something else for the mess that they created.


Violence in Chicago has existed since Chicago was a mark on the map no matter who will be in charge there will always be violence because humans are involved. There is not one city in one state that has no violence that occurs. I have no idea why myopics think Republican ran cities and states are crime-free havens, they are not.


----------



## Donald H (Dec 16, 2021)

Good guys with guns and the good guys without guns become bad guys with guns.
And once again, guns are wot's good and wot jesus brings.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Violence in Chicago has existed since Chicago was a mark on the map no matter who will be in charge there will always be violence because humans are involved. There is not one city in one state that has no violence that occurs. I have no idea why myopics think Republican ran cities and states are crime-free havens, they are not.


Yeah, Chicago may as well be on the surface of the moon for all i care about it.....Trouble is Cook county ruins a otherwise decent state....Sorta like NYC does NY.....City States are the bane of our Republic.

I can't think of too many large cities are aren't run by dems and most all have problems. North, South, East, West, it makes no difference, if dems are running things _and_ they have a large minority population they have issues.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Name me a Republican-led city, state, or county that doesn't bond out felons.


Where I'm from does but the bonds are so high they can't afford it.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Where I'm from does but the bonds are so high they can't afford it.


I am sure there has been felons with high bonds that have bonded out in your area.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 16, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Yeah, Chicago may as well be on the surface of the moon for all i care about it.....Trouble is Cook county ruins a otherwise decent state....Sorta like NYC does NY.....City States are the bane of our Republic.
> 
> I can't think of too many large cities are aren't run by dems and most all have problems. North, South, East, West, it makes no difference, if dems are running things _and_ they have a large minority population they have issues.


The only reason you can't think of big cities run by Repubs is that you refuse to investigate and recognize the truth of existence.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 16, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The only reason you can't think of big cities run by Repubs is that you refuse to investigate and recognize the truth of existence.


I really don't give a shit, I'm a hinterlands man but the combined crime rate for Ft. Worth TX (R) is 1/3 less than that of Detroit MI (D). 

Then again Boston MA (D) is slightly less but generally speaking dem cities are much more crime ridden than the 24 gop run cities out of 100 major cities in the US of roughly the same size. 

Atlanta GA has double the crime rate of Virginia Beach, Virginia and are of the same size....VA Beach is deemed the safest city in the US.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 16, 2021)

Well it looks as if Moonglow has up and RUNN OFT but if anyone wants to compare R vs D run cities then here's a list of 100 largest cities in the us and if they are D or R run.

Party affiliation of the mayors of the 100 largest cities

All you have to do is look up their crime rates and you will find that (no surprise) dem run cities for the most part have higher crime rates.

The exceptions are D cities where their PDs (like in Boston) have not been de-nutted.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody is going after the guns of law-abiding people.
> 
> Give me an example where a responsible gun owner had their gun taken by the guberment.


I did, look in your other thread. 1986. Banned post 86 machineguns, for sale to military and police only. If it's banned and I can't own one as a law abiding person, that fits your question to a T. They took them from the people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody is going after the guns of law-abiding people.
> 
> Give me an example where a responsible gun owner had their gun taken by the guberment.


Banning is taking.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> The democrat party keeps releasing violent criminals...over and over again.....then, they use the shootings by these criminals they released as an excuse to go after the guns of law abiding people...
> 
> *Prosecutors on Wednesday said a convicted felon shot and killed a man who was riding in a car with the gunman’s ex-girlfriend in October. The accused man, Davion Fountain, 22, was on bond for a pending charge of being a felon in possession of a firearm at the time of the murder.
> 
> ...


Gee, I wonder why crime has risen in Fort Worth a GOP controlled city The Worse states to retire in because of crime. Gee, they are mostly republican !








						The Worst States for Retirement in 2021
					

The cost and quality of life in these states could tarnish your golden years.




					googleads.g.doubleclick.net


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

Dagosa said:


> Gee, I wonder why crime has risen in Fort Worth a GOP controlled city The Worse states to retire in because of crime. Gee, they are mostly republican !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron......you are pulling the same shit as the other leftists......you say State, we show you it is the cities controlled by the democrats in those states....


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Moron......you are pulling the same shit as the other leftists......you say State, we show you it is the cities controlled by the democrats in those states....


Oh, you think cities are bigger then the states they are in ? Amazing. We have what are called state laws. They override any city laws in the more severe crimes of bodily injury . . Cities in GOP states have state prisons you fool. Crimes like murder, criminal assault with bodily harm are state crimes with mandated state penalties you idiot . Anyone released for aggravated assault  is done at the state level. You’re posts are that of a moron.
“Every state in America has a prerogative when it comes to crime against a person. It can be anything from murder, aggravated assault, rape, robbery, etc.” regardless of what cities do, they have to follow state guildlines FIRST. You do get that state courts are IN cities as well  dufus.

Crime ridden states like those in the south  controlled by repos, have crime ridden places everywhere  because of lax state lawas as an underlying cause. You are a constitutional,illiterate. .


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Moron......you are pulling the same shit as the other leftists......you say State, we show you it is the cities controlled by the democrats in those states....




Houstom


Dagosa said:


> Gee, I wonder why crime has risen in Fort Worth a GOP controlled city The Worse states to retire in because of crime. Gee, they are mostly republican !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houston...democrat control since 1982

Austin...


Dagosa said:


> Oh, you think cities are bigger then the states they are in ? Amazing. We have what are called state laws. They override any city laws in the more severe crimes of bodily injury . . Cities in GOP states have state prisons you fool. Crimes like murder, criminal assault with bodily harm are state crimes with mandated state penalties you idiot . Anyone released for aggravated assault  is done at the state level. You’re posts are that of a moron.
> “Every state in America has a very strict rule when it comes to crime against a person. It can be anything from murder, aggravated assault, rape, robbery, etc.” regardless of what cities do, they have to follow state guildlines FIRST. You do get that state courts are IN cities  TOO dufus.
> 
> Crime ridden states like those in the south  controlled by repos, have crime ridden places everywhere  because of lax state laws…




No, moron, they just collect all the really violent criminals and when the democrat party judges and prosecutors keep releasing them and attacking the police, they drive up the states violent crime rate.

Moron....we had 5 gang members here in Chicago, caught on vide, shooting at each other on a public street...leaving two of them on the ground with bullets in them.........and kim foxx, the democrat party prosecutor did not charge any of them.....you idiot.......


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Houstom
> 
> 
> Houston...democrat control since 1982
> ...


You’re an idiot who can’t read now aren’t you.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Houstom
> 
> 
> Houston...democrat control since 1982
> ...


Oh, a prosecutor is a judge. Get your story straight. You know nothing.
10 most dangerous states. How many are GOP ?

New Mexico (Photos)
Alaska (Photos)
Louisiana (Photos)
Arkansas (Photos)
South Carolina (Photos)
Tennessee (Photos)
Alabama (Photos)
Oklahoma (Photos)
Missouri (Photos)
Arizona (Photos)


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Dagosa said:


> Oh, a prosecutor is a judge. Get your story straight. You know nothing.
> 10 most dangerous states. How many are GOP ?
> 
> New Mexico (Photos)
> ...




And the cities causing the violent crime rates are controlled by the democrats you dumb as.....you can keep lying, but we will keep pointing out the truth...


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Dagosa said:


> Oh, a prosecutor is a judge. Get your story straight. You know nothing.
> 10 most dangerous states. How many are GOP ?
> 
> New Mexico (Photos)
> ...




And looking at that.....nothing you just posted is backed up by any link............in other threads a moderator would step in......

Outside of Alaska, which is a case all on it's own, those states have democrat party controlled cities causing their violent crime rates.....then you add in the fact that Arizona, and New Mexico have to deal with the Narco state of Mexico on their border....you doofus....


----------



## jackflash (Apr 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The democrat party keeps releasing violent criminals...over and over again.....then, they use the shootings by these criminals they released as an excuse to go after the guns of law abiding people...
> 
> *Prosecutors on Wednesday said a convicted felon shot and killed a man who was riding in a car with the gunman’s ex-girlfriend in October. The accused man, Davion Fountain, 22, was on bond for a pending charge of being a felon in possession of a firearm at the time of the murder.
> 
> ...


Nothing will change for Chicago or for that matter Illinois in general due to gerrymandering, ballot stuffing & a dumbed down Illinois constituency.


----------



## Dagosa (Apr 18, 2022)

Il


jackflash said:


> Nothing will change for Chicago or for that matter Illinois in general due to gerrymandering, ballot stuffing & a dumbed down Illinois constituency.


Illinois with its mandatory background checks is among the states with the lowest gun violence rates. Chicago has less crime then many Republican controlled cities. It’s not even among the ten most dangerous. Repos  are FOS.

Memphis
St. Louis
Springfield
Chattanooga
Little Rock
Oakland
Albuquerque
Tulsa
North Charleston
New Orleans


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 18, 2022)

I just started to read a Chicago news paper. I was never able to finish the story because I didn't think it would end. Robbery, carjackings, shootings, stabbings. These full time low lifes  didn't just commett one robbery but  sprees that went on and on Here are a few of hundereds that filled the paper from over the weekend.
Cops need video to build cases against Lincoln Park robbery wave suspects, alderman says
Carjacking, robbery reported in crime-infested corner of Lincoln Park on Friday evening; 15-year-old arrested
Video shows armed robbers shooting at a victim in Lincoln Park
Armed robbers fired a shot near the Armitage Brown Line, then robbed two more victims in Lakeview on Friday morning
Robbery charges filed against woman and 2 teens who allegedly took car in Lincoln Park, crashed in Streeterville
2-hour armed robbery and carjacking spree leaves at least 7 victims in its wake overnight
15-year-old crashes hijacked SUV in Streeterville, 3 arrested
Burglary pattern is growing in Lincoln Park and Old Town, Chicago police warn
2 dogs missing after armed robbery and carjacking spree hits Old Town, West Town, and Lincoln Park
Five-time felon robbed passenger on Red Line, prosecutors say
Man stabbed at Fullerton Red Line station, offender leaves her ID at the scene
Lincoln Park traffic stop leads to a cache of guns, pot, cash, cops say; 5 charged
17-time felon stole rare collectors cards during Lincoln Square store burglary, prosecutors say
Robber may have accidentally shot himself in Lincoln Park, police say
Businessman blames the behavior of ‘savages’ as city revokes his Lincoln Park restaurant’s licenses
5 charged with robbing, stabbing passenger on Red Line train
obbing a passenger on the Red Line early Friday.
4 stabbed during robbery aboard Red Line at North-Clybourn; 6 suspects detained
Boys, ages 14 and 17, carjacked Lincoln Park woman at gunpoint, police say
4 stabbed during robbery aboard Red Line at North-Clybourn; 6 suspects detained
3 in custody after woman is carjacked in Lincoln Park garage; another hijacking reported in Wicker Park
This was the fourth page that went on an on for 38 more pages
Lincoln Park Archives 
this city doesn't need police it needs special forces with a standing order to kill everyone. See how those democrats are?  I wonder just how long all these 'disarmed for their own safety'  victims are given to live in these democrat shit  All I know is  THESE DEMOCRAT SHIT HOLES ARE ALL THE SAME. genocide has it's good side.


----------

